# Todd-AO scoring stage has closed.



## Brian Ralston (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...this just sucks. Completely. The Todd-AO scoring stage has closed. It will be turned into a storage facility or something like that. The last film to record its score there was James Horner's THE SPIDERWICK CRONICLES Oct 23-Nov. 6th of this year. http://scoring.toddao.com/

Sooooooo many great hollywood modern film scores have been recorded there, especially after we lost Paramount's Stage M a couple years ago. 

It was the only place Horner would use for. He now says he will probably just record in London from now on because he does not like the sound of the remaining stages in town. So...that also means more work will continue to go overseas and the amazing L.A. studio musicians will lose out on further film score work.

The only stages left in L.A. to record a full size orchestra are FOX, Warner's Eastwood Scoring Stage and SONY.

Ugh!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes...Todd-AO is sad, but please don't turn this into a typical bash Horner thread because I chose to mention his continued use of the facility. The Horner bashing is really old. 

:wink:


----------



## Angel (Dec 9, 2007)

@Brian: I didn't know, other people have noticed that!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 9, 2007)

Very very sorry to hear this. I love the sound of that place. 

Colin


----------



## Brian Ralston (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I am going to send an email to Audio Ease and request that they urgently send a crew out to do an IR set of the room for Altiverb before the room gets torn up and sold. I bet if they get on it right away, they can get something done quickly. The room is afterall...ummm....available right now. But soon...it won't exist at all. 

Heck...everyone should email audio ease and request this. If they get enough people yelling about it...maybe the Todd-AO stage can live on...at least in the digital realm as an Altiverb IR.

Everyone...email audio ease. :idea: :wink: :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 9, 2007)

I bet Brian Tyler is sad.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 9, 2007)

Luckily, the Todd AO scoring stage was captured by the Wave guys for the IR1 and it sounds absolutely amazing. A bit boomy in the bass but a bit of EQ and you got one of the finest scoring stage sounds ever.

Of course IRs are more important than the hosting software, but even the scoring stages available in Altiverb doesn't come really close to the Todd AO in IR1.

All my taste, but the Berlin Teldex studio stage is great, the Clinton is a bit too small or dry, the Trackdown scoring stage has a really great sound but all sound totally drifts to one side (don't remember if left or right, but it is sad when you build your template and then the whole orchestra is coming from one side) and the Filmstudio 2 I didn't try yet  ... I am just talking of the scoring stages, not small halls or studios.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 9, 2007)

Brian Ralston @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> It was the only place Horner would use for. He now says he will probably just record in London from now on because he does not like the sound of the remaining stages in town. So...that also means more work will continue to go overseas and the amazing L.A. studio musicians will lose out on further film score work.


Hurrah.............! o-[][]-o 

Mind you as most of Horner's music was written by Europeans, it seems only fair that it should be recorded in Europe. :D 

D


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 10, 2007)

Brian Ralston @ Sun Dec 09 said:


> http://scoring.toddao.com/


"To view the sò;   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ	<   iŸ
<   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ <   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ<   iŸ<   i


----------



## midphase (Dec 11, 2007)

Is this Todd AO in the valley or the one in West LA?


----------



## Brian Ralston (Dec 11, 2007)

*midphase,*

Todd-AO scoring stage at CBS Radford studios in Studio City.

*PolarBear,*

The following is not a complete list by any stretch. 
http://www.imdb.com/company/co0058999/

Also, this article speaks of others. 
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117970664.html

I know Jerry Goldsmith, James Newton Howard and Alan Silvestri pretty much used it for all of their stuff as well as Horner. And it even has history going back to Aaron Copland's score for "The Red Pony" in 1948.


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn... quite a lot of favorites of mine in there... thanks Brian, though... well. Sad day.

PolarBear


----------



## redleicester (Dec 18, 2007)

Aye this has been on the cards for a long while, I heard mutterings about it right back at the beginning of this year, so sadly doesn't come as a surprise, though it is a damned shame.


----------

